# 2014 maxima radio



## ozsi1 (Dec 20, 2015)

I have a 14 max w/nav and want to put in a sub with and amp but i want it to be separate from the stock speakers. does the stock radio have a separate wire for a sub or do i have to tap into the speakers 
thanks


----------

